# Your opinion - what's the softest yarn?



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

My younger daughter has to have everything soft that she wears. What is the softest yarn that you've found? Company/type is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

For me, cotton is the softest. I get 200grm balls (the cotton comes in this size) at a time from Bendigo Woollen Mills.com.au for lots of my knitted items. There is 4ply and 8ply.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

It depends what you are willing to spend. Drops Big Merino is wonderful but then so is Red Heart Soft. I made a neck warmer out of both and neither scratch and I can wear them against my skin. I'm very fussy about scratchy yarns against my skin.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

In addition to the wonderful suggestions above me, if you are looking for easy wear, easy care, Caron Simply Soft is 100% acrylic and would be a wonderful choice. 

If you want natural fibers, pima cotton is very soft and of course, merino wool (if you want superwash I highly recommend Knit Picks compfy (cotton) and for merino Stroll and/or Swish).


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

Costly but it is the softest :Qiviuk


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Merino silk.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Am... Viscose - for summer, cotton - for mild weather, acrylic - for winter...


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

angora


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

stackstash said:


> Costly but it is the softest :Qiviuk


I have never heard of this? Can you tell me more, please?


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> In addition to the wonderful suggestions above me, if you are looking for easy wear, easy care, Caron Simply Soft is 100% acrylic and would be a wonderful choice.
> 
> If you want natural fibers, pima cotton is very soft and of course, merino wool (if you want superwash I highly recommend Knit Picks compfy (cotton) and for merino Stroll and/or Swish).


I'm sorry, this has nothing to do with this thread. I'm picking myself off the floor - I love your avatar!!


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

this is a yarn spun form the under belly fur of a Musk Ox.: a shaggy coated wild ox of Greenland and Artic tundra of North America.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

stackstash said:


> Costly but it is the softest :Qiviuk


qiviut is the down of the muskox. Very soft, very light, very expensive


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I would agree with Caron Simply Soft . It is inexpensive and extremely soft. I especially like it for baby gifts which likely will not get a lot of rugged wear. The one draw back that I find is that it tends to pill. My son's girlfriend is not bothered by this and loves the softeness, so I still make fingerless gloves/armwarmers with this yarn.


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

I love Caron Simply Soft yarns, then there is the mercercised cotton yarns,
AND I found a truely interesting yarn made from sugar cane - by Araucania - a little pricy, but very soft and drapy.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Cashmere!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Red Heart's "Soft" is an inexpensive yarn with a surprisingly soft hand. I am currently knitting a cowl using this yarn and am looking forward to having this around my neck.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> In addition to the wonderful suggestions above me, if you are looking for easy wear, easy care, Caron Simply Soft is 100% acrylic and would be a wonderful choice.
> 
> If you want natural fibers, pima cotton is very soft and of course, merino wool (if you want superwash I highly recommend Knit Picks compfy (cotton) and for merino Stroll and/or Swish).


I was going to suggest Simply Soft also. 
:thumbup:


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Artesano Alpaca


----------



## ALdaisy (May 1, 2013)

I prefer Caron's Simply Soft, it works up easily and is so soft!


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

I saw & felt this yarn for the first time at Stitches East. It is super soft! $63.00 per ball, about 250 yarns.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Misti Alpaca - 100% baby alpaca - softest yarn I've ever used. I also like Lorna Laces' Shepherd bulky, truly a joy to knit and it's machine washable and dryable.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Cashmere - but wow the price!!!

Lynne


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

If you're looking for acrylic yarn, then I echo the praises for Caron's Simply Soft. 

I also love I Love This Yarn (which is available at Hobby Lobby) for its softness. I made a friend an afghan with it, and she couldn't get over how soft the afghan was.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I will jump in here and echo Redheart Soft. It is an acrylic yarn, but wonderfully soft, and drapes well, also. I have extremely dry hands, and so many yarns catch on my fingers, but this does not! I am making an afghan right now with it, and just can't get over how nice it is to work with! Very inexpensive, too!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Willie 1919 said:


> I saw & felt this yarn for the first time at Stitches East. It is super soft! $63.00 per ball, about 250 yarns.


What was it?


----------



## annette108 (May 28, 2011)

I love Milk/cotton yarn it is beautifully soft and hypoallergenic.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

KittiPaws said:


> If you're looking for acrylic yarn, then I echo the praises for Caron's Simply Soft.
> 
> I also love I Love This Yarn (which is available at Hobby Lobby) for its softness. I made a friend an afghan with it, and she couldn't get over how soft the afghan was.


I keep hearing about Hobby Lobby yarn...Will have to check it out! Nice to learn about new yarns!


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

Chenille


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Merino wool or simply soft.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I like Alpaca for softness. I use it often as it is as nice to knit with as it is to wear. I am using Alpaca right now for the project I am working on and it is amazingly soft. 

I actually prefer it to cashmere! I have also used 100% mink yarn which is touted for its softness, but I still prefer Alpaca.


----------



## pudspal (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree with Amyknits ,I am using ice Peruvian alpaca and it's as soft as cream ,a beautiful yarn I can't praise it enough
Nancy


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

I wish we had a "like" button on KP! I love all your ideas!


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

I'll go with baby alpaca! Soo soft.


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

There are so many yarns but how about going to your local store and having a feel! So much depends on weight, washability, garment design. One thing you can be sure of there is a yarn for her! Best of luck


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

I like the Red Heart soft and they have a new variegated children's yarn called Gumdrop. I started a hat for my granddaughter with that last night. It is working up beautiful


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

This summer i knit three sweaters from bernat satin,, sooooo soft.. And drapes beautifully. 100 per çent acrylic... My dil and my gd can't wear wool, so had to find something else. This is beautiful and soft! I am currently knitting a large cowl for my other gd, in bernat r


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry about that!!! Hit the wrong key!! As i was saying, bernat roving. I am knitting the wine valley cowl, my seventh, with this yarn. Very soft also. Hope this hes.


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Alpaca - beautifully soft and warm, a trifle expensive but worth it. Lasts longer as well - wears really well.


----------



## Olga-Marie (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought that the "bamboo" yarn was very soft.... it has not the allergic side of acrylics....


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Mongolian cashmere.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

betty boivin said:


> This summer i knit three sweaters from bernat satin,, sooooo soft.. And drapes beautifully. 100 per çent acrylic... My dil and my gd can't wear wool, so had to find something else. This is beautiful and soft! I am currently knitting a large cowl for my other gd, in bernat r


I agree. The Bernat Satin is wonderful.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

The owner of the local yarn shop explained why the softer the yarn the quicker it will pill. Does that matter?


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

stackstash said:


> Costly but it is the softest :Qiviuk


Have you ever knitted with qiviuk? Love to try it one day when I'm feeling very rich!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Alpaca would be my choice.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It sounds exquisite.



marilyngf said:


> qiviut is the down of the muskox. Very soft, very light, very expensive


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.paradisefibers.com/jacques-cartier-qiviuk-yarn.html?gclid=CKWm6cjd3LoCFaZcMgodnksAvQa

One qiviuk supplier. One day, in my dreams, I will knit with qiviuk.


----------



## ollie (Feb 15, 2011)

quiviut - spelling and pronunciation varies as it's an Alaskan word - but far and away the most glorious yarn I've ever used - also the most expensive. However, my dearest sister, allergic to wool, wears it every cold day - so she tells me. Also moth-proof, hypo-allergenic, light-weight.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

ollie said:


> quiviut - spelling and pronunciation varies as it's an Alaskan word - but far and away the most glorious yarn I've ever used - also the most expensive. However, my dearest sister, allergic to wool, wears it every cold day - so she tells me. Also moth-proof, hypo-allergenic, light-weight.


I went to Paradise Fibers to read about quiviut and was impressed. However, I see that it uses a very small needle. What did you make out of it and which size needle did you use?


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

My favourite: Manos del Uruguay, Noro, Rowan.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ollie said:


> quiviut - spelling and pronunciation varies as it's an Alaskan word - but far and away the most glorious yarn I've ever used - also the most expensive. However, my dearest sister, allergic to wool, wears it every cold day - so she tells me. Also moth-proof, hypo-allergenic, light-weight.


Stop tempting me!

I have been "selling myself" on Alpaca as is it is less expensive AND I am able to buy from a local farmer....

It's only a matter of time before my resistance is worn down and today is as good a day as any!

Lol. It is nice to hear another resounding YES to trying a new fiber. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Simply Soft, hate the feeling of wool, makes my skin burn.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Red Heart Soft and Caron Simple Soft


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

I was making an Afghan with two colors of skacel hikoo yarn which is butter soft but I wanted a third color. Since my LYS is an hour drive, I went to Wal-Mart and chose a red heart soft color and you cannot tell by feel which cost $14 or which one was on sale for $3. Just sorry I didn't start with all of the Red Heart yarn.


----------



## Joanne1234 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just finished two scarves out of Patons "sateen" (an acrylic yarn). They are SO soft. Don't know how it will wash, dry or wear but it looks and feels wonderful


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

i have used alpaca and cashmere and dehaired baby llama and bamboo and milk fibre and viscose and based only on my own impressions my votes go to

for fuzzy and soft
possum silk merino blend by supreme possum.. available in norht america form awesome possum

for smooth and soft
extra fine italianspun merino known as cashwool from colourmart... yes it is wool but this feels like silk and cashmere combined and has all the lovely qualities of wool when it comes to blocking and memory... i got over 1000 yards of fingering weight for $15.00


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

x


AmyKnits said:


> I like Alpaca for softness. I use it often as it is as nice to knit with as it is to wear. I am using Alpaca right now for the project I am working on and it is amazingly soft.
> 
> I actually prefer it to cashmere! I have also used 100% mink yarn which is touted for its softness, but I still prefer Alpaca.[/quot
> e]
> ...


----------



## ollie (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Emell - as I recall, I used a US 5 or 6. I made a cowl in a lace pattern and not very wide - to get the biggest bang for my buck(s!) We live here in the Northeast and it can get a bit nippy at times, BUT we have to work with keeping heavier things off our necks (age you know). The cowl was relatively short, but I included a lovely hand-made pin by Leslie Winds so the cowl could be brought up closer to her neck when the winds began to howl. This is definitely not a yarn that needs to be knit tightly.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Alpaca is soft, and hypoallergenic. It's lovely blended with silk. Found some on sale at a close out online.


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

angora


----------



## lanzra (Aug 26, 2013)

Cashmere is definitely my vote. I am super sensitive to scratchy next to my neck when it comes to natural fibers. 
That said the price is out of control (spent $100.00 to make my sister a small cowl) so it just doesn't happen when I am knitting for myself.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

ollie said:


> Hi Emell - as I recall, I used a US 5 or 6. I made a cowl in a lace pattern and not very wide - to get the biggest bang for my buck(s!) We live here in the Northeast and it can get a bit nippy at times, BUT we have to work with keeping heavier things off our necks (age you know). The cowl was relatively short, but I included a lovely hand-made pin by Leslie Winds so the cowl could be brought up closer to her neck when the winds began to howl. This is definitely not a yarn that needs to be knit tightly.


Thank you, ollie. I see another pattern hunt in my future! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Caron Simply Soft and Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Caron Simply Soft.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Hobby Lobby Effervescence is the softest acrylic yarn I've used. It's just like our old and loved Dazzelaire. I made a sweater from it, and it's very warm and fluffy.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Joannes Angel hair. I never go in there without just touching it. I am definitely going to make something out of it because it is the softest I have ever felt. Also Yarn Bee soft secret at hobby lobby. I use that for chemo hats.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Caron Simply Soft and Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn.


My Hobby Lobby doesn't carry Caron Simply Soft anymore, but have their own brand that is comparable.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

indylex said:


> There are so many yarns but how about going to your local store and having a feel! So much depends on weight, washability, garment design. One thing you can be sure of there is a yarn for her! Best of luck


Oh, I bring her to the store with me...all the time! And she's my "softness expert" on projects that I make for others (she informed me that a green acrylic I had in my stash would be too scratchy for a baby when I brought it up as a possible project...I hadn't felt it in a while, but she had!).

I was trying to expand my "softness" knowledge beyond what I can get at my LYS or big box craft store. Thanks!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Qiviut would not be good for a small child's garment and I would want to be sure an older child could appreciate it, as it is VERY expensive. Most of the superwash wools are quite soft. Caron Simply Soft is a good lower priced option and comes in lovely colors. Almost all yarns for baby clothes are pretty soft. And anything with Tencel added usually is comfortable, too.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

The softest fiber in the world is vicuna. The softest yarn is cashmere and the next softest yarn is alpaca, the "poor man's cashmere"!


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I use Caron simply soft and red heart soft for my granddaughters and their moms. I know they don't like to handwash anything, so this way they don't have to worry about the washing procedure. I have used red heart soft for washclothes for the GDs because they wanted purple and I couldn"t find any cotton in the shades they wanted. The yarn had held up well.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Buffalo or qvuit neither cheep


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Lion Brand Homespun


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

I almost entirely buy online in the UK but that doesn't help you with this project - LOL!


----------



## ollie (Feb 15, 2011)

Good morning Ianzra - during a recent trip to Savers, I perused the sweater aisle (as I always do) and found a lovely pink cashmere sweater with the seams sewn, not serged. So my granddaughter now has a cashmere headband to wear while skiing, I'm working on a cashmere infant hat, with 2 more to go, the cuffs of the sweater will be wristers for said granddaughter, there will be at least 3 more hats for other granddaughters, and I have yet to frog the back half of the sweater. All for the princely sum of $6.99. Just saying'


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Baby alpaca, especially undyed. The undyed comes in various shades of brown and grey and of course cream. I believe what my lys various is cascade. It is not cheap but isn't outrageously expensive either. It does come in a variety of colors but the undyed is my favorite.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree with "lovemygreys". I think Joann's sensations angel hair is the softest yarn I have ever knit with . I make cowls out of it . I just finished. Black and white one this weekend


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

I love knit picks elegance. It is alpaca combined with merino but they don't make it anymore. I made my daughter fingerless mitts out of it. I'm using drops Big Delight to make a sweater right now. It's really nice and soft and squishy, 100%wool. It's not too expensive. If you want cashmere or silk or alpaca, I think Ice yarns have the best prices. Good luck.


----------



## dutchkm (Jul 21, 2013)

I like "I Love this Yarn"


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning Amy:
You mention that you like Alpaca yarn . Is this 100 % alpaca, or does it have other ingredients added? Any particular name brand of Alpaca? 
Also what grade of Alpaca are you pleased with? It's my understanding their are different grades of Alpaca.
Grade #1 # 2 & # 3 are what I've been looking at. 
I'm learning about Alpaca so this is why I'm asking these questions. I've been told # 2 grade is best for socks? Do you agree? Thanks Cheryl J.


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> qiviut is the down of the muskox. Very soft, very light, very expensive


How does it compare to mink????


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

baby alpaca and silk blends or just baby alpaca.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

knezmom said:


> My younger daughter has to have everything soft that she wears. What is the softest yarn that you've found? Company/type is helpful. Thanks!


For me, it's Bernat Satin in worsted weight. There are some lovely Alpacas also, but I can afford Bernat Satin a lot easier.


----------



## Libbeth (Nov 8, 2013)

Frog Tree Alpaca


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

For me, it's Debbie Bliss's Cashmerino Aran or Baby Cashmerino.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I make a lot of baby things to donate and Bernat Pipsqueak yarn is by far the softest I've used. It washes like a dream and feels light as marshmallow fluff out of the dryer. I also like Hobby Lobby Soft Secret, 100% acrylic and their brand substitute for Caron Simply Soft. I Love This Cotton is also very soft. My kids can't tolerate (or properly care for) any wools so these are my favorites for soft, wearable yarns. Good luck in your quest for the softest  Lynn


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Lion Brand Pound Of Love is extremely soft and of exceptionally good quality, as I tend to find in most Lion Brand prducts since 1970!! Also, Lion Brand Tweed Stripes--it's beautiful and very very soft plus fun to knit with.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I thought they discontinued this yarn. I found it in a Michael's clearance bin for 1.99 a skein. I bought quite a few of them.


Palenque1978 said:


> For me, it's Debbie Bliss's Cashmerino Aran or Baby Cashmerino.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Caron Simply Soft is nice for say an afghan or something you want to drape nicely. And it does pill up which I hate.
So I used it years ago on a rose trellis afghan that just lays on the guest bed ..
Also some bamboo blended yarns are soft and drape nicely.
However, IMHO neither have substance when knitting or crocheting. Kinda like knitting or crocheting a over cooked spaghetti noodle lol.. again my opinion only.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

LYTHAMSTANNES said:


> I thought they discontinued this yarn. I found it in a Michael's clearance bin for 1.99 a skein. I bought quite a few of them.


WoW... that is a bargain!! The lowest I ever found this yarn was for $6.25!!! No, it's not discontinued...my LYS and online stores still have it. I didn't know that Michael's sold Debbie Bliss's yarns.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> In addition to the wonderful suggestions above me, if you are looking for easy wear, easy care, Caron Simply Soft is 100% acrylic and would be a wonderful choice.
> 
> If you want natural fibers, pima cotton is very soft and of course, merino wool (if you want superwash I highly recommend Knit Picks compfy (cotton) and for merino Stroll and/or Swish).


knezmom,

Some acrylic yarns can be soft, but just remember if your daughter, if God forbid she were in an accident and there was a fire, the acrylic would melt into her skin and create VERY serious burns.

Acrylic is cheaper, but the potential danger really is there and is something to be considered when you're choosing yarns.

Personally for me, it wouldn't be worth it.

As mopgenorth pointed out the superwash cottons and Merino wools are a great choice.

Cascade yarns make some nice ones, like Cascade 128


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

I was lucky enough to purchase some Manos Del Uruguay silk blend merino wool in a candyfloss colour. I have never felt anything so soft and luxurious!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Carla that is a beautiful cowl.

Looks soft and lush but does that yarn pill up? just curious.



Carlavine said:


> I agree with "lovemygreys". I think Joann's sensations angel hair is the softest yarn I have ever knit with . I make cowls out of it . I just finished. Black and white one this weekend


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

For children I love to use Sirdar Snowflake. It is 100% polyester and is as soft as kitten fur. It is machine washable and wear well. Girls especially love this yarn and I am making another jacket for a friend's daughter at the moment in Snowflake chunky. I am in UK so not sure if you can buy Sirdar where you are.


----------



## Haidee (Nov 11, 2013)

Have you tried bamboo. Very soft. Made a scarf for a friend's grand daughter and she did not want to take it off.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I have used alpaca, baby llama, yak, and mink and all are scruptiously soft---and expensive. My "go-to" yarn that is more durable and still very soft is Sublime's Baby Cashmerino that comes in both fingering and DK weights. It is a blend of merino wool for warmth and durability, silk for a bit of sheen, and cashmere for that glorious softness. 

Karen


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I love Mini Mochi by Crystal Palace yarns. Beautifully soft...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

janwalla said:


> I was lucky enough to purchase some Manos Del Uruguay silk blend merino wool in a candyfloss colour. I have never felt anything so soft and luxurious!


That is a gorgeous yarn; I like very much.


----------



## AshesP (Jun 18, 2012)

I made a cowl using Lotus yarns/Tredsetter yarns Mimi which is Mink, Soooo Soft and wonderful to work with. Almost can't wait until it is cold enough to wear it.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Metrogal said:


> I love Mini Mochi by Crystal Palace yarns. Beautifully soft...


What a coincidence. I knit two scarves the week before last with Chunky Mochi and am now starting the third with one more to go. Even though mine is chunky, it is so nice and squishy and soft. :thumbup:


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Lizruork said:


> i have used alpaca and cashmere and dehaired baby llama and bamboo and milk fibre and viscose and based only on my own impressions my votes go to
> 
> for fuzzy and soft
> possum silk merino blend by supreme possum.. available in norht america form awesome possum
> ...


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry! Not sure what happened there  I wanted to suggest Possum and my reply became inserted in the previous post. It looks like bad manners but is just ineptitude. :? Sigh.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Caron Simply Soft... soft, inexpensive, lovely colors!


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Carla that is a beautiful cowl.
> 
> Looks soft and lush but does that yarn pill up? just curious.


Thank you.
I have never had it pill. And I have used it a lot .


----------



## Demack (Aug 31, 2013)

I found "I love this yarn" brand at hobby lobby. It is a hobby lobby brand and very soft as well as inexpensive


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Oops!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Simply Soft by Caron or one of the other "soft" yarns red Heart and Bernat both have them. Hobby Lobby has their own version of Simply Soft and their _I Love This Yarn[/ i] is also a relatively soft yarn, not at all like RH Super Saver.

Red Heart's Boutique Unforgettable is a soft yarn like Simply Soft, it is unplied and self striping.
Red Heart Soft Yarn: http://www.redheart.com/yarn/soft-yarn
Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable: http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-unforgettable

Bernat Softee Chunky: http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/softee-chunky
Bernat Satin: http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/satin
Bernat Softee Baby: http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/softee-baby

I love This Yarn by Hobby Lobby (neons, so olids, stripes and a glitter): http://shop.hobbylobby.com/yarn-needlework/yarn-by-brand/i-love-this-yarn/?brand=I%20Love%20this%20Yarn

http://www.premieryarns.com/product.aspx?pid=151663

Simply Soft: http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/simply-soft
Simply Soft Party: http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/simply-soft-party
Simply Soft Paints: http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/simply-soft-paints
Simply Soft Light: http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/simply-soft-light_


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Emell said:


> What a coincidence. I knit two scarves the week before last with Chunky Mochi and am now starting the third with one more to go. Even though mine is chunky, it is so nice and squishy and soft. :thumbup:


Yes, chunky yarns knit up fast and they tend to be ever so soft. Have you ever used Crystal Palace's Poof? one skein on size 17" needles and you got a scarf, lickity split fast. I also like Karabella's Aurora yarns... all of them(4, 6, 8); they have it in bulky weight too. This yarn is super soft, and lovely colors.


----------



## lanzra (Aug 26, 2013)

How wonderful. I will have to keep my eyes open as that never occurred to me.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yes, chunky yarns knit up fast and they tend to be ever so soft. Have you ever used Crystal Palace's Poof? one skein on size 17" needles and you got a scarf, lickity split fast. I also like Karabella's Aurora yarns... all of them(4, 6, 8); they have it in bulky weight too. This yarn is super soft, and lovely colors.


Stop, stop! My stash overfloweth as it is.  Now you have me on the hunt for more yarn. So much yarn out there, so little time.


----------



## cootie (Nov 12, 2013)

baby alpaca/ i made myself mittens and they are always the ones i choose to wear.


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> In addition to the wonderful suggestions above me, if you are looking for easy wear, easy care, Caron Simply Soft is 100% acrylic and would be a wonderful choice.
> 
> If you want natural fibers, pima cotton is very soft and of course, merino wool (if you want superwash I highly recommend Knit Picks compfy (cotton) and for merino Stroll and/or Swish).


 :thumbup:


----------



## sue1616 (Jun 21, 2012)

I find the luxury pure wool from Bendigo knitting mills in Australia to be very soft yet very durable.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Of the yarns I have used, alpaca is the softest. As far as acryllics, Simply Soft is very soft and Deborah Norville Everyday Soft Worsted is also nice, I like it better than Simply Soft because it has more body. I also have a sugar cane fiber which is very much like the Simply Soft.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Rowan Classic Alpaca Soft Yarn, finally found the name of the yarn I knitted hats with last year. It was by far the softest yarn I have ever knitted with. I had to go thru all my yarn labels to find it, because I really loved knitting with it. Now it makes me want to buy some more.


knezmom said:


> My younger daughter has to have everything soft that she wears. What is the softest yarn that you've found? Company/type is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I prefer Caron Simply Soft yarn because it is what it says, bit on the stretchy side though !


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

$98.00 for 28.5 g Wow!


stackstash said:


> Costly but it is the softest :Qiviuk


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

dlarkin said:


> $98.00 for 28.5 g Wow!


I love my kid...but not that much (considering she loses everything I make her anyway, ha!). But maybe I'll make something for me someday!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

bamboo yarns are really soft


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

sue1616 said:


> I find the luxury pure wool from Bendigo knitting mills in Australia to be very soft yet very durable.


Bendigo Woollen Mills "Stellar" is deliciously soft and squoochy. 50% wool 50% bamboo. I knit a neckwarmer with it and it feels wonderful. As it was a gift I don't know about wash and wear. I have heard that some bamboo lacks the "bounce back" of wool. Has anybody used it or similar? "Luxury" is smooooth!


----------



## astrobooks (Apr 23, 2013)

cashmere 'Lion Brand'.... wash by hand and no dryer.
angora rabbit....expensive. I use it to trim baby items.


----------



## astrobooks (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree with 'rainie':"Knit Picks compfy (cotton) and for merino Stroll and/or Swish)". I have used the 'stroll' and
the 'swish'; both are soft and good quality yarn.


----------

